
Huawei Charged in Racketeering Conspiracy and Conspiracy to Steal Trade Secrets - jmsflknr
https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/chinese-telecommunications-conglomerate-huawei-and-subsidiaries-charged-racketeering
======
crmrc114
dupe;
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22320289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22320289)

The above is a news article while this is the exact DOJ release. If anyone
wants to hop over to the other thread.

------
jakeinspace
So I'm assuming that this

 _U.S. technology company headquartered in the Northern District of California
(“Company 1”)_

is Cisco?

------
mzs
>The superseding indictment also includes new allegations about Huawei and its
subsidiaries’ involvement in business and technology projects in countries
subject to U.S., E.U. and/or U.N. sanctions, such as Iran and North Korea – as
well as the company’s efforts to conceal the full scope of that involvement.
The defendants’ activities, which included arranging for shipment of Huawei
goods and services to end users in sanctioned countries, were typically
conducted through local affiliates in the sanctioned countries. Reflecting the
inherent sensitivity of conducting business in jurisdictions subject to
sanctions, internal Huawei documents allegedly referred to such jurisdictions
with code names. For example, the code “A2” referred to Iran, and “A9”
referred to North Korea.

edit from this superseding indictment itself:

>For example, an official HUAWEI manual labeled “Top Secret” instructed
certain individuals working for HUAWEI to conceal their employment with HUAWEI
during encounters with foreign law enforcement officials.

>Beginning in or about 2000, the defendants HUAWEI and FUTUREWEI
misappropriated operating system source code for internet routers, command
line interface (a structure of textual commands used to communicate with
routers) and operating system manuals from a U.S. technology company
headquartered in the Northern District of California (“Company 1”), an entity
the identity of which is known to the Grand Jury, and incorporated the
misappropriated source code into HUAWEI internet routers that FUTUREWEI sold
in the United States from approximately April 2002 until December 2002. Toward
this end, HUAWEI and FUTUREWEI hired or attempted to hire Company 1 employees
and directed these employees to misappropriate Company 1 source code on behalf
of the defendants.

>In or about July 2004, at a trade show in Chicago, Illinois, a HUAWEI
employee (“Individual-3”), an individual whose identity is known to the Grand
Jury, was discovered in the middle of the night after the show had closed for
the day in the booth of a technology company (“Company 3”), an entity the
identity of which is known to the Grand Jury, removing the cover from a
networking device and taking photographs of the circuitry inside. Individual-3
wore a badge listing his employer as “Weihua,” HUAWEI spelled with its
syllables reversed. In official correspondence with Company 3 shortly after
this incident, HUAWEI claimed that Individual-3 attended the trade show in his
personal capacity and that his attempted misappropriation occurred “without
Huawei’s authorization.” According to a purported official statement published
in Reuters, HUAWEI claimed, “This is a junior engineer who had never traveled
to the United States before. His actions do not reflect the culture or values
of Huawei.” Notably, a resume that Individual-3 submitted to the U.S.
government in approximately 2012 stated that he had been a “senior R&D
Engineer” at HUAWEI from 1997 until July 2004, the time of the incident.

~~~
andrewstuart
>> Individual-3 wore a badge listing his employer as “Weihua,” HUAWEI spelled
with its syllables reversed.

Right there that's some impressive spycraft.

